# How to fix sound on Virtualbox & Windows 7



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi guys. You installed Windows 7 on Virtualbox and you build Virtualbox with pulseaudio. You have OSS, Null audio and pulseaudio on Virtualbox sound options but not sound on Windows 7?
This is the driver: http://download.cnet.com/Realtek-AC-97-Driver-Windows-Vista-Windows-7/3000-2120_4-10962344.html Install it on Windows 7 guest machine and that's it


----------

